# Miss Ruby



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

She is so precious


----------



## granite7 (Oct 5, 2020)

She’s a good looking pup! I know ff, but what is cc?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Ruby's a pretty girl, good luck with the training.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

granite7 said:


> She’s a good looking pup! I know ff, but what is cc?


FF force fetch
CC collar conditioning (e-collar)


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Ruby's a pretty girl, good luck with the training.


Thanks I showed her in July in the 6-9 month class. Of course she didn’t go anywhere other than win her class, she was the only entry. But she got to go back in for winners b. All our shows are canceled until May. We’ll see. Not many dogs up here.


----------

